# EMT-B test questions



## naideck (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi guys, I am taking my EMT-B test soon (its in Massachusetts, which has different rules apparently) and I am just confused on some points after doing some questions on emt-national-training.com

1. Should you order everyone to back up before analyzing a rhythm or should you order everyone to back up before you shock?

2. I am confused as to the the ratio of compressions and breaths, some questions say that it is 30:2, some say that it is 15:2. Can anyone give me a straight answer about the right ratio of compression to breaths, for kids and for adults?


----------



## Aprz (Sep 1, 2010)

1. Clear the patient to allow the AED to analyze the rhythm.
2. By AHA standards, 30:2 for all except two person CPR for children and infants.


----------



## rwik123 (Sep 1, 2010)

^ correct. 30:2 for adult 2 rescue. 15:2 for two rescuer infant and child


----------



## naideck (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you guys very much, sorry another question, is there anything different I would do if there was one person performing CPR?


----------



## Aprz (Sep 2, 2010)

Please take no offense to this, but you may want to consider taking an AHA CPR for healthcare provider class. I believe it's at minimum four hours long, and usually split into two days. Even if you already have the cert, I'd recommend taking it again since it is so short and it will do you wonders.

In two person rescuer CPR, you can switch roles every five cycles (for an adult, one cycle equals thirty breaths followed by two breaths), or if the person doing chest compressions becomes tired. In one person rescuer CPR, you're stuck doing chest compressions and breaths until helps arrive.


----------

